
Production begins of new strategic nuclear weapon - modzu
https://www.npr.org/2019/01/28/689510716/trump-administration-begins-production-of-a-new-nuclear-weapon
======
masonic
This writer doesn't understand the difference between strategic and tactical
weapons or the difference between fusion and fission weapons.

He also doesn't understand that _multiple_ warheads per ballistic missile is
the norm.

